# OP Diagnostic



## coder17 (May 7, 2012)

Could someone please assist me in which direction to go?

Admitting diagnosis: atypical chest pain

Service: EKG

Test result: Borderline EKG

I understood you would have to code the test result correct?


----------



## jdoneske (May 8, 2012)

Here I have been taught to code the admitting diagnosis - 786.59.


----------



## j-fowler57 (May 9, 2012)

Same here... We would use the admitting dx.


----------



## shafs.dr@gmail.com (May 9, 2012)

Hi, We need to report 786.59 as the reporting dx and we cannot consider the test results unless the attending physician speaks about it...........


----------

